# DOTA 2 Invite!



## Shakti (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo ich suche einen DOTA 2 Invite. Ist zwar etwas spät aber ich würde auch gerne spielen.

Wenn jemand einen hat würde mich freuen wenn er mich einladen könnte.


Gruß


----------



## TECHZ77 (21. Juli 2012)

da schliesse ich mich gerne an würde auch gerne Dota2 Gamen


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (7. März 2013)

So, nun mal für alle! Added den Bot "Dota 2 Dispenser" in Steam und schickt ihm eine private Nachricht mit dem Text "give key". Ihr erhaltet nun einen Key als Gift.
Falls ihr Keys übrig habt, könnt ihr diese dem Bot schenken.
Gepriesen sei die Macht Googles


----------



## dynastes (16. März 2013)

Wie jeder Dota-Spieler habe ich noch gefühlte zehntausend Keys übrig ... genauso gut könnte Valve das Spiel einfach veröffentlichen


----------



## PeterbusUnum (13. Mai 2013)

Sorry, wenn ich einen alten Thread wiederbelebe der hätte tot bleiben sollen ^^ 



GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> So, nun mal für alle! Added den Bot "Dota 2 Dispenser" in Steam und schickt ihm eine private Nachricht mit dem Text "give key". Ihr erhaltet nun einen Key als Gift.
> Falls ihr Keys übrig habt, könnt ihr diese dem Bot schenken.
> Gepriesen sei die Macht Googles


 
Der Dota-Bot ist schon seit Ewigkeiten voll, der kann keine Freundschaftsanfragen mehr annehmen. Gepriesen sei die Macht des Ausprobierens  

Abseits davon, die hier haben wohl noch welche: Dota 2 Gameplay&Kommentar


----------



## Laudian (13. Mai 2013)

Ich hab auch noch 25 Keys oder so abzugeben, allerdings nur unter der Bedingung, dass ihr gleich alle 25 Keys nehmt und nicht nur einen


----------



## Kununa (21. Mai 2013)

Ich hab auch noch zehn Keys oder so abzugeben. Einfach PN an mich.


----------



## Laudian (21. Mai 2013)

Ich habe vorige Woche festgestellt dass man die Keys auch löschen kann, seitdem sind meine alle weg


----------



## Leandros (21. Mai 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich habe vorige Woche festgestellt dass man die Keys auch löschen kann, seitdem sind meine alle weg


 
Über denn Sinn davon die zu Löschen lässt sich jetzt Streiten ... meiner meinung nach irgendwie Schwachsinn.


----------



## doodlez (21. Mai 2013)

hab auch noch genug


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Mai 2013)

Bitte den Thread im Marktplatz verwenden.

-CLOSED-


----------

